# Won't i burn off THC in the oven?



## The Hobbit (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

1: I have made a good batch of small dozes of cannabutter. We tested in hot chokolate and it definitely is great. Now my question - If i were to make something like chokolate chip cookies in the oven - wouldn't the oven burn away the cannabinoids? I figure that in liquid water it will only be max 100c and won't be able to burn off the cannabinoids, but in the oven on temperatures above THC boiling point? Or does the little bit of water in the dough keep the inside temperature low?

2: Tomorrow i'm making a good little afternoon/evening with my guys. Do you have a really great recipe for a tiny snack that can contain the cannabutter? - i'm thinking of something like a little one bite chokolate or something like that. But guessing the butter in the chokolate will make fudge stuff or?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 4, 2013)

Ten minutes in the oven to bake cookies isn't going to ruin them. Depends on how much decarb from thca to thc occurred during butter manufacture. In some cases more decarb is required thus potency is actually gained.


----------



## JohnDee (Dec 4, 2013)

I've cooked many a batch of snickerdoodles and have always been very happy with the results. Like Mr Provolone said...it actually helps with the decarboxylation which normally occurs in a burning joint. 
JD


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 4, 2013)

Haven't you ever baked....I don't know.. say chicken..most will cook it around 350°&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; after a good while of cooking you shove a thermometer in to make sure internal temps reached 170 or whatever......sooooo.......yea with thc's boiling point about 315.....you will never get there
However you will degrade it pretty severely...this is why I decarb via double boil and watch for the carboxyl group to finish being cleaved...cooh escapes as h2o and co2 gas..when bubbles stop its done..I then make coconut oil pills...easier to accurately dose and don't have to eat..

I only use coconut oil....I like weed carrot cake..was yummy but I hate the taste of edibles that don't start with hash..


----------



## The Hobbit (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ok - i think we're going to eat chokolate chip cookies then. I had it on for about 20 hours just at water boiling point, so guess it's decaboxylated already?
I used the method with water, butter and marijuana and just let it all just simmer. Was trying to get more weed into the butter but not sure that really works well compared to putting the butter/oil straight on the weed and double boil it... it just wouldn't have fit the lots of weed i got to put in with the water added.


----------



## JohnDee (Dec 4, 2013)

Yo Quizoking,
I have a 2L jar of coconut oil in the refer just waiting for such a use.

You don't happen to have a recipe/writeup for your corbox. technique? I'm quite interested to give it a try.
JD


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 5, 2013)

Say what now?


----------

